# Does anyone know what the pay rate is for Cornershop?



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

I've received a couple of invitations to sign up for Cornershop, but Uber being Uber they hide the pay rate in the literature I've seen. (The fact they're hiding it probably means it's very high, lol)

Does anyone know what the pay rate is?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I've received a couple of invitations to sign up for Cornershop, but Uber being Uber they hide the pay rate in the literature I've seen. (The fact they're hiding it probably means it's very high, lol)
> 
> Does anyone know what the pay rate is?


I watched the video, but didn't finish signing up. I believe it said 50 cents/item, plus 65 cents/mile

Plus any tip


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

That doesn’t sound terrible, unless you’re just picking up a couple of items. Pack of smokes and some rubbers doesn’t sound worth the time.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> I've received a couple of invitations to sign up for Cornershop, but Uber being Uber they hide the pay rate in the literature I've seen. (The fact they're hiding it probably means it's very high, lol)
> 
> Does anyone know what the pay rate is?


I never heard of it before your post. Is it a subsidiary of Uber?

This does sound very early Uber. No in-app tipping:

[HEADING=1]Should I tip my Shopper?[/HEADING]
Our Shoppers are compensated fairly. However, you can choose to tip with cash when your Shopper delivers your order if you'd like to show them some extra love!

"Compensated fairly" LMFAO.

Nowhere on their site does it mention pay rates.

@Nats121 TOFTT and let us know how it goes. I can't wait for the vitriol.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

New2This said:


> I never heard of it before your post. Is it a subsidiary of Uber?
> 
> This does sound very early Uber. No in-app tipping:
> 
> ...


Uber aquired a "majority interest" in the company last year. I think it started out as a South American version of Instacart.

To quote Yogi Berra, it's like deja vu all over again with Uber openly discouraging tipping.

I won't do it unless I'm convinced that the pay rates are high enough to make it worth doing.


----------



## Laf118 (Dec 14, 2019)

I signed up but have never did one yet, they offer bonuses on orders at times have sent alerts and 2x pay for orders at certain stores during certain times.


----------



## Jcedwards3232 (Jul 7, 2018)

Don't waste your time. They do not pay enough for the time it takes.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Besides pay I'm not interested in spending time indoors at a grocery store right now.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Jcedwards3232 said:


> Don't waste your time. They do not pay enough for the time it takes.


Can you provide examples?

Do they pay fixed rates or do they make them up as they go like they do with Eats?


----------

